
Coronavirus: Most infections spread by people yet to show symptoms - dboreham
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/mar/12/coronavirus-most-infections-spread-by-people-yet-to-show-symptoms-scientists
======
dboreham
Underlying paper:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.05.20031815v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.05.20031815v1)

